# O Neal Sinner



## RMZRACER (28. August 2011)

Hey Leute hab eventuell vor mir die O'Neal Sinner zu holen also für knie und elbogen. Kennt sich einer von euch mit dem verwendeten Material aus ???
Hällt dies auch bei Stürzen im Gelände was es verspricht ich meine ein Belastungstest im Labor ist etwas anderes als ein Sturz im Gelände. Anderseits wären diese Protektoren auch nur meine easy Spot und Hometrail Protektoren, was meint ihr ???

thx im Vorraus


----------



## morgain_rot (28. August 2011)

Hi RMZRACE,

die Sinner bestehen aus einen viskoelastischen Schaum der Firma Sas-Tec. Sie sind leicht  und halten einiges aus. Der Material verfestigt sich bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten. Mehr darüber kannst Du hier lesen. 

http://www.sas-tec.de/ueber-uns/material/

Ich selber habe die Joint VPD Shins von POC, die aus dem gleichen  Material sind und bin sehr zu frieden. 

Grüße morgain_rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMZRACER (29. August 2011)

wie sieht das denn mit stürzen im gelände wie wurzeln oder steinen aus verfestigt sich das material auch hier oder auf weicherem untergrund ??? trotzdem schonmals danke für die infos.


----------



## MagicX79 (29. August 2011)

Also, ich hab die Sinner seit ca. nem 3/4 Jahr und die haben mich schon
vor der ein oder anderen bösen Verletzung am Knie bewahrt.
Egal ob harter oder weicher Waldboden. Mit oder ohne Wurzeln.

Ellenbogenschoner kann ich nix zu sagen, aber die Knieschoner kann ich
dir nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## heifisch (29. August 2011)

MagicX79 schrieb:


> Also, ich hab die Sinner seit ca. nem 1/2 Jahr und die haben mich schon
> vor der ein oder anderen bösen Verletzung am Ellenbogen bewahrt.
> Egal ob harter oder weicher Waldboden. Mit oder ohne Wurzeln, oder Steinen.
> 
> ...


----------



## RMZRACER (29. August 2011)

i like leute thx. hat mir echt weitergeholfen ich werd mir wohl en set von denen zulegen.


----------



## Stromberg (30. August 2011)

Ich habe die Ellbogenschuetzer von O'Neal und die D3O Knieschuetzer von 661. Im Vergleich zu D3O ist das SasTech-Zeug deutlich zaeher, was durch die gute Vorformung der Schuetzer aber kein Problem ist. Es sind auch weniger duenne Kanten zwischen den Segmenten vorhanden, wo sich ein spitzer Gegenstand durchmogeln koennte. Insgesamt wuerde ich eher SasTech als D3O empfehlen, obwohl ich noch mit keinen schwer gestuerzt bin.


----------



## Rockrider (31. August 2011)

genau so sehe ich das auch, für die Knie hab ich noch die D3O von 661 und für die Ellbogen die Sinner. Insgesamt machen die O´Neal den sichereren Eindruck auf mich. Nach dieser Saison werde ich die 661 Knieschoner gegen die Sinner austauschen.


----------



## heifisch (31. August 2011)

Auch im Vergleich zu den 661 Kyle Strait Knieschoner, die ich habe, wirken die Sinner sicherer. Im Park fahr ich aber eh mit Hartschale und Knie-/Schienbeinschoner und für die Hausrunde taugt des.


----------



## markus84 (31. August 2011)

Verkaufe gerade Sinner Ellbogen- und Knieschoner. Bei Interesse einfach melden!

http://www.ebay.de/sch/radlmark/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## BikeGirl2010 (2. September 2011)

hab die Sinner Knie und Elbogen -schoner, passen sich nach 5min an den Körper an passen super!

Ein bisschen teuer aber 100 gebe ich lieber aus als ein kaputtes Knie :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (2. September 2011)

100â¬?! fÃ¼r beide zusammen vll, knie und ellenbogen, aber das ist wiederrum nicht teuer.


----------



## Menuett (2. September 2011)

Finde die Sinner an sich auch ganz gut, leider komme ich nicht wirklich mit der Passform klar. In Größe "S" passen sie gut am Unterarm, schnüren mir aber völlig den Oberarm ab und die "M" passen sie dann am Oberarm, leider hab ich dann am Unterarm echt gut Luft.... :-( 
In "S" fallen die Dinger übrigens seeeehr klein aus, meine Mädelsarme haben da net reingepasst und ich bin nur 163cm groß ;-)


----------



## RMZRACER (2. September 2011)

des is natürlich kacke naja ich denk ich hol mir die in m sofern ich auf der eurobike nix besseres finde (andere frage kann man da überhaupt was kaufen ???)


----------



## psycho82 (5. September 2011)

Die SAS-Tec-Protektoren sind genial. 

Bin SAS-Tec-Protektoren nun einige Jahre vorallem beim Supermoto aber auchh beim MX gefahren und es waren einige, teils auch heftigere, Stürze mit dabei und die SAS-Tec Protektorenn haben immer das getan, wofür sie konzipiert wurden. Außerdem waren sie immer angenehmer zu tragen als Hartschalenprotektoren, sofern die SAS-Tec auf Körpertemp. augeheizt waren (geht schnell). 

Aufgrund der Erfahrung mit SAS-TEC beim Mopped, habe ich mir nun auch die Sinner auch für MTB gegönnt, hier kann ich leider aber noch nicht mit aussagekräftigen Erfahrungswerten dienen. 

Gruß

Benny


----------



## RMZRACER (6. September 2011)

thx also ich hab mir heut die elbow bestellt ich hoff sie sind bald da werd dann mal was zu denen posten


----------



## Pablo P. (6. Oktober 2011)

Hab grade die Ellbogenschützer in M daheim - die fallen schon seeehr klein aus. Ich hab echt eher dünne Arme (YT Bum Bums in L/XL rutschen bei mir total bzw. passen in keinster Weise!), aber komme fast nicht in die Teile rein, werde deshalb wohl noch mein Glück mit der Größe L versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dazed_confused (6. Oktober 2011)

die sinner gibts als cedric gracia signature bei action sports für kleines geld:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...Cedric-Garcia-Signature-Reduziert::31484.html


----------



## wholeStepDown (23. Juli 2012)

ich habe gerade den Sinner (2012) in M und L zur Anprobe hier.

Ich bin 1.85, 78kg und habe am Oberschenkel 43cm. Irgendwie schein ich genau zwischen diesen beiden größen zu Liegen... beim M brauch ich oben den Klett nicht zumachen- der hält auch so gut. 
Man (ihr) sagt, der weitet sich noch etwas; da beim radeln ja auch nicht gerade Blutarmut in den Beinen herrscht, weiss ich nicht, ob das diesen Effekt wieder kompensiert.
Beim L kann ich oben mit den Fingern noch Locker reinfahren; der sitzt zwar im ersten Moment angenehmer, nur habe ich da schon etwas das Gefühl, dass sich da beim Laufen eine Lücke auftut. Er rutscht nicht, aber es fühlt sich schon so an, als wolle er ein bißchen z7u locker zu sein.
Hmmm?!


----------



## BastianG (23. Juli 2012)

an welcher stelle hast du deinen Oberschenkel gemessen?
Ich wiege dasselbe und hab 56cm kalt.


----------



## Thiel (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

definitiv die Größe nehmen, die dir jetzt zu eng erscheint.

Ich hatte das selbe und nach 2-3 Fahrten sitzen sie jetzt P E R F E K T !


----------



## Sanke (24. September 2012)

Hat schonmal jemand ohne Wutanfall das Sastec rausbekommen? Oder kann man das zum waschen auch drin lassen?


----------



## vopsi (24. September 2012)

also bei meinen sinner ( 2011 ) geht das sastec recht gut raus.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (25. September 2012)

Sanke schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand ohne Wutanfall das Sastec rausbekommen? Oder kann man das zum waschen auch drin lassen?



Mit etwas Fummelei lässt es sich gut herausnehmen.

Schon zwei mal gemacht und die Stoffteile gewaschen.
Mit dem SAStec zu waschen würde ich nicht empfehlen!


----------



## phil-e (26. September 2012)

Hatte bisher keine größeren Probleme beim rausnehmen. Reinfummel ist kniffliger


----------



## Sanke (26. September 2012)

Bin wohl ungeduldiger Grobmotoriker...


----------



## nullstein (27. September 2012)

phil-e schrieb:


> Hatte bisher keine größeren Probleme beim rausnehmen. Reinfummel ist kniffliger



Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (27. September 2012)

Geht auch bei mir einfach raus, rein dauert etwa eine Minute. Habe die Dinger im Sommer nach jedem dritten Ausritt gewaschen - das bringt Übung.


----------

